# Do you guys read?



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey guys I'm not a big reader myself but my friend recently told me hunger games was a really good book and I really like it so far but I was surprised and proud of myself I got caught up in a book of a navy SEALs story and he has been said to be the most deadly sniper in history with 160 or more confirmed kills, and I can't put it down because I wanna take the challenge and complete BUD/S someday to become a badass navy SEAL, anyway post your favorite books down below!

Also the book about the sniper is by Chris Kyle.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I've no single favourite, but I love The Lord of the Rings, Don Quixote, Gullivers Travels ... and the OED.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

If you like sniper books, try the Bobby Lee Swagger series by Stephen Hunter, it's fiction but real good. Chris


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Sci-Fi. Earlier this week, Baen Books released David Weber's "A Rising Thunder". I am 2/3 way through the second read, picking up some of the fine details of the story missed during the first read.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

My favorites are the science fiction series. I read books like "Stainless steel rat", I've just read "Deathworld" by Harry Harrison. Awesome stuff!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Don't forget War and peace ... and Far from the madding crowd.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i scream and run when i see a book.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep I read a lot. I read the hunger games and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh and everyone should read "the good war" by studs turkel. It is a non fiction collaberation of interviews from people involved in ww2. I know it sounds dull but it is a truly life changing book.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I have read the Rangers Apprentice books and they are good


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Aras said:


> My favorites are the science fiction series. I read books like "Stainless steel rat", I've just read "Deathworld" by Harry Harrison. Awesome stuff!


Aras -- you named some of my favorite stuff. I love Science Fiction. Phillip K. Dick was my favorite, especially his short stories. Robert Silverberg's Majipoor Chronicles sit on my desk at the moment. I have only read the first, but look forward to the others. Terry Pratchett's Discworld stuff is very funny and entertaining, too. Love Jimmy diGriz, man!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I like terry pratchet books


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I read sci-fi and fantasy mostly. Military and social sci-fi are my favorites. Like Tom Clancy and Dan Brown also.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> My favorites are the science fiction series. I read books like "Stainless steel rat", I've just read "Deathworld" by Harry Harrison. Awesome stuff!


Aras -- you named some of my favorite stuff. I love Science Fiction. Phillip K. Dick was my favorite, especially his short stories. Robert Silverberg's Majipoor Chronicles sit on my desk at the moment. I have only read the first, but look forward to the others. Terry Pratchett's Discworld stuff is very funny and entertaining, too. Love Jimmy diGriz, man!
[/quote]
Yeah! Jimmy diGriz - he is the man! I've read most of the stainless steel rat series. Science fiction for the win!


----------

